

Munich Hacker News Meetup - 'the sequel' - matwiemann

It's time to finally host the second Munich Hacker News meetup. The last meetup went really well and it was nice to meet everyone.<p>Once again, we plan on drinking a beer or two, talking about what we are working on and sharing interesting ideas about the future that could be...<p>If you would like to attend drop a comment below.<p>Venue: Cafe Ringlnatz (http://goo.gl/maps/xr3l) Haimhauserstr. 8 U-Bahn: Münchner Freiheit (we have reserved the back room where it’s quiet and easy to talk)<p>Time: Tue., March 1st, 19:30 onwards.<p>Also: Munich StartupDigest just launched. 
If you want to receive the best events for tech startups by Entrepreneurs, for Entrepreneurs on a weekly basis, you can sign up at:
http://startupdigest.com/
======
siddhant
I wish I could attend this one! Got an exam at my university the next morning.
Sorry. :(

~~~
matwiemann
Damn, we should really meet! I'd love to hear what you're up to.

------
moconnor
I enjoyed the last one, will be there on Tuesday again!

------
arsduo
I have a meeting at 7, but I'll stop by after that!

~~~
arsduo
Ugh. Meeting at 7 turned into meetings at 7 and at 8 with people in California
=\ Looking forward to next time!

------
nahne
Thanks for organizing the meetup! I will be there.

~~~
matwiemann
Awesome!

------
munichcentre
It was fun last time. I will be there!

------
matwiemann
Looking forward to seeing you there!

------
VorticonCmdr
Sounds like a plan :-)

------
imaginator
Looking forward

------
catchin
sorry, no time :(

